# BBBIIITTTTTTTEEE KRITIK!!!    2.Versuch



## Jan Seifert (3. Juni 2001)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mal so aus Spass ein CS hintergrund bild gemacht, es ist mein 2. Bild mit PhotoShop!!! 
Bitte um Kritik und um verbesserungsvorschläge!!!!!







 Gruss s[]v[]aLL B


----------



## ghaleon (3. Juni 2001)

das rot und blau passte definitiv net rein


----------



## Juriano (3. Juni 2001)

gehört das nich eigentlich in gfx battle??


----------



## ghaleon (3. Juni 2001)

wahrscheinz


----------



## drash (3. Juni 2001)

ich denke auch, dass es falsch gepostet ist

ich finde dein bild allgemein nich so gut!!!
kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich allgemein gegen pc-spiele bin!!!


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. Juni 2001)

Ja sorry, bin neu hier, dachte das ich das auch hier reinmachen kann.


----------



## ghaleon (3. Juni 2001)

tja jetzt is leider zu spaet 
dein account wurde bereitz geloescht


----------



## drash (3. Juni 2001)

jeder lernt aus fehlern!!


----------



## ghaleon (3. Juni 2001)

woraus auch sonst
[is ja schrecklich gleicht ja nem chat hier]


----------



## drash (3. Juni 2001)

aus tutorials


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. Juni 2001)

LLLLLOOOOLLLLLLLL, habe das kurz geändert






Besser so oder wie

ps: in diesem gfx ding da habe ich gepostet, kommt nicht wieder vor hier


----------



## drash (3. Juni 2001)

hast du nur die zwei farben da weggemacht??


----------



## ghaleon (3. Juni 2001)

wahrscheinz


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. Juni 2001)

aaahhhhhhh ja,
 würde mich über mehr verbesserungsvorschläge aber freun


----------



## ghaleon (3. Juni 2001)

sach ma du wartest immer nur drauf das einer was postet 
da kommt man ja garnet zu den anderen threats


----------



## DarkSoul (3. Juni 2001)

*Also ich als...*

...Counter-Strike Beta 2.1-Freak finde es eigentlich nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Aber guck mal da oben bei der SIG Commando, da is noch was zu machen, oder ??? Absicht, hehe ?

Übrigens, Coole Schrift, wie heisst die ?????


----------



## Oxygen (3. Juni 2001)

Wo hast die Models her, (also die Fotos) ich such auch seit längerem nach so Models... (vorallem von den Waffen...

Ich persönlich würd dem Bild ne ganz einheitliche Farbe geben... dann noch na paar Störungen rein...

Hey.. das is doch der Matrix Font, oda?
Kanst mir den schicken?

gladiator@world-of-worlds.de

thx


----------



## eXcalibur (3. Juni 2001)

*na da werde ich mir mal untreu*

Sehe mich zwar eigentlich nicht in der Position andere zu kritisieren, aber ich kann ja mal anmerken was mir fehlt.
erstens fehlt dem unteren und dem oberen Abschnitt des Bildes nach meiner meinung eine Hintergrundstruktur (rein schwarz jedenfalls in diesem Bild langweilig), und es handelt sich hier doch um ein 3d Actionshooter, oder ? Wo ist also die Action?
Bei den statischen Waffen oder bei den nach nach Leonardo da Vinci Art aufgespannten Charakteren.

Nix für ungut (traue mich ja schließlich nochnichtmal meine Bilder hier auszustellen ), aber das ging mir halt durch den Kopf, bye


----------



## Meister Eder (3. Juni 2001)

mir gefällt das bild ganz gut.
liegt aber vielleicht auch nur daran, dass ich counterstike süchtig bin!

take a look @ http://www.fsuk.rulz.de


p.s. bitte schickt mir den matrix font ! bitte bittttte


----------



## Sovok (4. Juni 2001)

hast du an den waffen au was geändert?
oder nur reinkopiert?

ps: wie heißt die schriftart... poste ma bidde n link
die gefällt mir


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juni 2001)

tach,
die schrift heisst Atari Kid, und die waffen pics habe ich von 
http://www.cs-skins.net, die schrift kann ich dir per e-mail schicken, brauch nur deine addy


----------



## snow crash (4. Juli 2001)

*krasse conversation...*

ich kann mir ein schlichtes "lol" nicht vernkeifen... 

und ich merke grade...uhhh jaaaaaa, serverspeicher vollhauen ist geil... wenn nicht sogar richtig geil! erotisch...*gg*

viel spass noch beim posten...

ya snow


----------

